# gill fluke treatment?



## bigbro22 (May 29, 2019)

some of my goldfish has flukes but I can't find any medication for it at petsmart. Anyone know where/what I can buy to treat flukes?


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

I know a lot of fish medications are not available in Canada anymore. I'd look up if there was any natural way to treat it.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

praziquantel is what you need.Not sure where you are but MR pets in Nvan had some the other day.
https://www.mrpets.ca/main/north-vancouver


----------



## bigbro22 (May 29, 2019)

botia said:


> praziquantel is what you need.Not sure where you are but MR pets in Nvan had some the other day.
> https://www.mrpets.ca/main/north-vancouver


thank you i will go check it out


----------

